# 24&quot; Monitor mit gutem Schwarzwert



## dennis-2810 (5. Februar 2014)

Hey
Mit der Zusammenstellung meines Rechners bin ich soweit fertig. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Monitor, denn mein 22"er hat langsam ausgedient.
Ich suche einen 24"er mit richtig gutem Schwarzwert! Also ich weiß nicht worauf ich dabei achten muss, vielleicht auf das Kontrastverhältnis?
Der BenQ XL2420T wäre für mich das Maß aller Dinge (Black eQualizer klingt einfach gut), jedoch ist der Preis echt happig. Maximal würde ich 250€ ausgeben, gerne weniger. Wenn ihr mir sagt, der Schwarzwert ist auch bei einem Monitor unter 200€ super, dann wäre das natürlich perfekt.
Ich möchte halt gerne ein knackscharfes Bild  Und es soll nicht komplett grau werden sobald es im Spiel mal dunkel wird 
Wenn es einen guten 27"er bis 250€ gibt wäre das auch genial 
LG


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Februar 2014)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Hey
> Mit der Zusammenstellung meines Rechners bin ich soweit fertig. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Monitor, denn mein 22"er hat langsam ausgedient.
> Ich suche einen 24"er mit richtig gutem Schwarzwert! Also ich weiß nicht worauf ich dabei achten muss, vielleicht auf das Kontrastverhältnis?
> Der BenQ XL2420T wäre für mich das Maß aller Dinge (Black eQualizer klingt einfach gut), jedoch ist der Preis echt happig. Maximal würde ich 250€ ausgeben, gerne weniger. Wenn ihr mir sagt, der Schwarzwert ist auch bei einem Monitor unter 200€ super, dann wäre das natürlich perfekt.
> ...


 Das mit dem Schwarzwert ist immer so ne Sache. An dem Moni-Preis kannst du nicht festmachen, dass du ein garantiert gutes Schwarz bekommst. Habe selbst diese Erfahrung machen müssen, an die 4 Monitore sind bei mir ein und ausgegangen bis ich einen TFT fand dessen Schwarz mich überzeugte.
Mittlerweile habe ich mir aber wieder einen neuen 144Hz-Moni geholt, weil mir die 60Hz-Geräte einfach nicht schnell genug in der Darstellung waren (die Schlieren-/Unschärfenbildung war mir bei 24" einfach zu auffällig). Mit dem Jetzigen bin ich recht zufrieden. Dessen Schwarzwert könnte sicherlich noch ein bisschen knackiger sein, aber im Zusammenspiel mit der fixen Bildwiederholrate kann ich kaum meckern.

Du wirst nicht drumherum kommen, einen direkten Praxisvergleich zu machen, bis du den passenden Monitor gefunden hast.


----------



## golani79 (5. Februar 2014)

Kannst dich mal auf folgender Seite ein wenig informieren - die find ich eigentlich sehr gut, wenns um Informationen / Tests etc. zu Monitoren geht.
PRAD | LCD-Monitor Comparison


----------



## Enisra (5. Februar 2014)

für den Bereich 27" werfe ich mal wieder meinen Monitor ins Rennen:
Iiyama ProLite X2783HSU-B1, LED-Monitor schwarz, HDMI, DVI-D...


----------

